# Editing a Trailforks ride log



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I did a ride today where I turned Trailforks off at the end of the ride but it didn't register me turning it off (perhaps because I had no phone signal at the time). Now it looks like I rode 86 miles, with most of it being in a straight line. Does anyone know if I can crop the ride log somehow so it finishes where the ride actually finished, not where my phone decided it should? I tried the Trailforks website but it only had instructions to edit a trail rather than just a ride log, or to add trails ridden to the log.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

On Trailforks from desktop, go to "My Ride Log" under the "Ride Log" menu bar. Click the date of the ride you're wanting to edit. Bottom right corner of that page will have: [edit][delete] in light gray print. Click on [edit]. immediately underneath and on the left lower corner of the box showing the map of your ride, you'll see the "crop" button. Select that and you can use the right side slider button to reduce the end of your ride or use the left side slider button to advance the start of your ride. Make your adjustments and save it. Done.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Perfect, thanks! 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

